
Magic 3D Clock - threeme3
http://www.technoblogy.com/show?2KGV
======
ebg13
> _Here 's what my random texture looks like without any hidden image:_

It's weird to call that random. There is clearly hexagonal clustering with
full symmetry across the 45 degree diagonal and shape symmetry across the
opposing diagonal. I wish there were more information about how that
background was chosen, because the shown image does not appear to correspond
in any way with the phrase "2x2 randomly coloured squares".

